# how to keep a king snake happy



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

How do i can a keep snake happy what kind of temp how many mice should i feed it and does it ever come out in the day time?


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> How do i can a keep snake happy what kind of temp how many mice should i feed it and does it ever come out in the day time?
> [snapback]1024610[/snapback]​


lol i mean how can i keep my king snake happy what should the temputure be in and so on thx and about


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

bad....,why you bought a snake if you dont know the basics about how to take care of it ????????.........

.....The temps,ect depend of what species of kingsnake you have. ???


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> bad....,why you bought a snake if you dont know the basics about how to take care of it ????????.........
> 
> .....The temps,ect depend of what species of kingsnake you have. ???
> [snapback]1024730[/snapback]​


calufornah king snake i cant spell the first part tho sorry man


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

How big is it ?

They get between 4'-5', if yours is a baby you can start with a 10g, when it get big move to a 20g long for life. For substrate, there are a lot that you can use. i recommend if your cali is a baby use paper towels, when it get big you can stay using it or a reptic carpet (those are easy to clean and cheap), or repti-bark ect. They "need" hiding places, A water dish and Change the water every day.
For the heat, use a heat lamp and heat pads, keep the warm side between 85-90F and the cooler side between 75-80F, Humidity between 45-50%, and 55-60% when its going to shed. As a hatch-ling your snake will eat two or three pinkies a week,a juvi can eat a hopper mice a week, full grown a adult mice or two at the same time a week, Feed it with Frozen Thawed mice. You can breed your own mice
and kill them before offer (pre-killed).

Carnivoro


----------



## post whore (May 14, 2005)

Carnivoro said:


> How big is it ?
> 
> They get between 4'-5', if yours is a baby you can start with a 10g, when it get big move to a 20g long for life. For substrate, there are a lot that you can use. i recommend if your cali is a baby use paper towels, when it get big you can stay using it or a reptic carpet (those are easy to clean and cheap), or repti-bark ect. They "need" hiding places, A water dish and Change the water every day.
> For the heat, use a heat lamp and heat pads, keep the warm side between 85-90F and the cooler side between 75-80F, Humidity between 45-50%, and 55-60% when its going to shed. As a hatch-ling your snake will eat two or three pinkies a week,a juvi can eat a hopper mice a week, full grown a adult mice or two at the same time a week, Feed it with Frozen Thawed mice. You can breed your own mice
> ...


that sounds so nasty killing your own mice :O what kind of snake do you havge?


----------

